# Pad HEROS



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

unless you're also recording Studio 60. It's gone over the last few weeks. The guide data (DTV) still shows the show as being 1 hour.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i hate that they know and dont do anything about it..when the Station ID pops up, it's the universal indicator that they must know about it...argh

60 better never be a repeat lol or i wouldn't catch Heroes


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I see the 11/20 episode of "Heroes" as being 1:01 .. looks like NBC has decided to fix this issue.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MirclMax said:


> I see the 11/20 episode of "Heroes" as being 1:01 .. looks like NBC has decided to fix this issue.


That means it will be 1:02, I'd pad anyway.

phox


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I hate screwing around with padding... I like to keep it clean...at the same time I want to watch the whole show...

I'll be leaving my SP alone, and if I miss the last minute, I'll go to NBC.com and watch the last minute... I am hoping that MirclMax is correct, that NBC has fixed the issue by adding an additional minute...

I'll eventually add a padding if I can't workaround this issue though...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I hate screwing around with padding... I like to keep it clean...at the same time I want to watch the whole show...
> 
> I'll be leaving my SP alone, and if I miss the last minute, I'll go to NBC.com and watch the last minute.


Just out of curiousity, why? If there is a conflicting show that follows (different channel), then I could understand. But if there isn't a recording set, why would you care if you pad a show and hence, record any overage? I pad almost every show both a minute before and after. Only if I record two shows in a row, same channel, do I not pad. Even then, I pad the first early, and the 2nd late. And now with an S3 and two tuners, I pad like crazy; much less chance of conflict.

I find more & more networks start a show 5-10 seconds early, or run over a minute. Like you, I like to keep it clean, but for me, that means getting the entire show. I am anal about not wanting to miss 5-10 seconds of a show (previews not included; I could not care less, but I do watch 'em).

I would love to see an advanced setting for soft padding. Every recording padded unless it creates a conflict.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I pad the start of _Doctor Who_ so I pick up the last minute of _Heroes_ off Sci-Fi Channel anyway.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

but it's not HD


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Just out of curiousity, why? If there is a conflicting show that follows (different channel), then I could understand. But if there isn't a recording set, why would you care if you pad a show and hence, record any overage? I pad almost every show both a minute before and after. Only if I record two shows in a row, same channel, do I not pad. Even then, I pad the first early, and the 2nd late. And now with an S3 and two tuners, I pad like crazy; much less chance of conflict.
> 
> I find more & more networks start a show 5-10 seconds early, or run over a minute. Like you, I like to keep it clean, but for me, that means getting the entire show. I am anal about not wanting to miss 5-10 seconds of a show (previews not included; I could not care less, but I do watch 'em).
> 
> I would love to see an advanced setting for soft padding. Every recording padded unless it creates a conflict.


I agree with you... I definitely want to catch the entire show... But hearing that NBC may have fixed this by adding the additional minute, coupled with the fact that the show streams on nbc.com (as a safety net) allows me to leave my SP alone...

I don't have to pad any of my SPs (not a single one)... and have rarely missed anything... I definitely don't want to be a purist just to be a purist... I am just going to give it a chance because of the stuff I mention in my first paragraph...

But perhaps the smarter solution is to pad it for next week and see if they fix it... At least I will have the entire show as a result! Yes...that is what I shall do...


----------



## Ran94 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, this is a pain. But I have been lucky as we also SP Studio 60. The last minutes of Heroes are on with Studio 60.


----------



## nachosgrande (Oct 12, 2006)

Why be frugal with padding? Running out of recording space? Add 5 minutes in Season Pass Option and you're good to go.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

nachosgrande said:


> Why be frugal with padding? Running out of recording space? Add 5 minutes in Season Pass Option and you're good to go.


One reason is that, at least with the backlevel software that's on the DTiVos, even a one-minute overlap would cause a full conflict, meaning you'd miss the entire episode of Heroes or whatever you were wanting to record after it. Having two tuners helps, but it doesn't eliminate the problem. I do pad from time to time, but this issue makes me very cautious about it. Of course, sometimes the networks make this decision for you (as it appears they have in this case), which is a bit annoying.


----------

